# Air Rifles?



## Ryfly (Sep 13, 2007)

I'd like to get a good quality air rifle for plinking and also capable of taking down the occasional vermin/small game but I'm having trouble sorting through the myriad of brands and models out there. Any suggestions?


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I bought my son a Remington Airmaster 77. It shoots both BB's and pellets. It is much more accurate with pellets and that's mainly what it shoots. I put a scope on it, it's cheap but it works great for plinking. Last year I killed a medium sized rock chuck with it that had dug a hole under some large boulders in my yard. The shot was less than ten yards away, ten pumps and a gamepoint pellet and he was DRT.

A step up from the Remington, I've heard good things about the Gamo and the Benjamin.


----------



## dockrot (Apr 14, 2008)

I've been researching that myself...there are several large internet outlets. The way I understand it; if you want knock down power you have to go with a 22 not a .177, also 1000 fps + is preferable. Them dang things are expensive. Window shopping the internet leads me to believe that is about $300 minimum. A somewhat lesser amount would result in a lesser air gun but more $ doesn't necessarily mean more performance. You can get an AR-7 Henry Survival rifle (22cal) for about $225...makes spending that much for a pellet gun seem ridiculous.


----------



## shootemup (Nov 30, 2008)

benjamin no more needs to be said!!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

shootemup said:


> benjamin no more needs to be said!!


I have one as well. Older than I am, and still shoots like a champ!

SHOTGUNWILL also had a post about this a few weeks ago, take a look here and it may help too:
viewtopic.php?f=15&t=15479


----------



## Ryfly (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

I bought a nice Gamo years back. It's a great rifle with good optics--a grown-up's pellet rifle. I also like it because it feels like a real gun, and is great for teaching my kids how to shoot a rifle before giving them the real thing.


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

We recently bought a Crosman break barrel 177 cal rifle. This one will put a pellet clear through a starling. I am sure it will do well on critters up to squirrels, but don't know about something as big as a skunk or rockchuck. This is a nice accurate rifle, and it didn't break the bank. Its pellets only.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

James said:


> We recently bought a Crosman break barrel 177 cal rifle. This one will put a pellet clear through a starling. I am sure it will do well on critters up to squirrels, but don't know about something as big as a skunk or rockchuck. This is a nice accurate rifle, and it didn't break the bank. Its pellets only.


I have the same one, they weight about double what the Gamos weigh. I got mine on sale last June from Cabelas on sale for $150 with a green or red lighted/adjustable reticle. I like it.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Here is one that Cabelas currently has on sale, here is the actual gun from Cabela's site


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Gamo!


----------



## bigbr (Oct 24, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> Gamo!


If you are shooting a bb down the pipe, then you are not shooting a gun, you are slinging a spit wad down a straw. True riffled barreled air armaments are by far more accurate and do not shoot bbs for very long, but are deadly with a lead pellet. Go Gamo, &#8230;enough said and I have owned and shot all of the above and a few more mentioned....Big


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

One other thing that you want to consider about your air rifle is caliber. There are several calibers available (.177, 5mm/.20, .22, .25, even a 9mm for some reason) and there are others I havent mentioned.

I have both a .177 and a .22 pellet gun, but I prefer to shoot the .22 because it shoots a heavier pellet and kills quickly. As a boy at Bateman Diary I would shoot squirrels with the .177 and it did the trick, but didnt do too well on cats. Then I started shooting .22s, and I had a lot more clean kills from that point on. But I must admitt that I am curious about the 5mm pellets...


----------

